
How I Found the Best Programming Language in the World [Part 2] - andreygrehov
https://kukuruku.co/post/how-i-found-the-best-programming-language-in-the-world-part-2/
======
LordWinstanley
Two [very long] posts in and you've still not really got to the dénouement!

Still. It's an interesting read, nonetheless.

TL;DR: It's Nim[0]

[0]: [https://nim-lang.org/](https://nim-lang.org/)

